

How much Linux kernel code has survived the past five years? - lordgilman
http://lwn.net/Articles/374574

======
lordgilman
Also see <http://lwn.net/Articles/375550/> from the comments and its
associated thread.

------
NathanKP
I wonder if this article will motivate hackers to change/complete some of the
particularly old untouched or unfinished code mentioned.

Such a technique might be a good way to find older code which could be
improved upon or upgraded.

------
dmoney
I wonder if most projects would have a similar curve, and if parts of the
curve had different properties (bug count, difficulty to change, etc.)

~~~
pmjordan
I think projects of that age (18 years?) and size (~10M LOC?) which are still
so much in flux are rare. Of course, Linux has a gigantic number of people
working on it, and a large part of the codebase is hardware drivers - and a
lot of new hardware is released all the time. In that light, the graphs aren't
overly surprising, but I can't think of a comparable project.

